# Honda G42 air filter?Oil type.



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently acquired a 1500 watt Honda generator that had sat for years. It has a G42 motor made in 1975 or 1976. After cleaning out the fuel system/carb I got it running. I installed a new plug, cleaned the air filter and did an oil change. It now runs great.
My problem is when I cleaned the air filter canister there was a blue jelly in the bottom I assume was oil that had gelled up. The canister has a "fill with oil to here" line. What is the proper oil to use?

Rick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Generally 30wt motor oil. There is usually a sticker on the outside that specs the oil. There should have been a foam insert in the filter tank, most likely the blue goo you had in the bottom.


----------



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Generally 30wt motor oil. There is usually a sticker on the outside that specs the oil. There should have been a foam insert in the filter tank, most likely the blue goo you had in the bottom.


The foam insert was still there and OK. I cleaned it. No sticker with oil spec's.

Rick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Canwoodsman said:


> The foam insert was still there and OK. I cleaned it. No sticker with oil spec's.
> 
> Rick


Hmmm... I usually find when they are full of a gooey mess, it's the foam that has deteriorated and mixed with the oil to make a puddle of goo.


----------

